# Cheap temporary kitchen flooring idea.



## ember64209 (Oct 13, 2008)

Our kitchen currently has carpet in it which is disgusting!! I have a 2 year old that ALWAYS spills something on it and the type of carpet it is it is hard to clean up. We want to evenually redo out entire kitchen, but right now we do not have enough money. So we decided that for now we are just going to do the foor. We want to tile it, but figured out that would be a bad idea since we plan on changing the entire kitchen one day. So we need a really cheap idea for our kitchen floor until we actually redo our kitchen. It will not be down for long maybe a few years. 

Thank you


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Can't get much cheaper than the 12x12 vinyl adhesive tiles. They're slightly more than $1/foot. They're sticky enough to stick reasonably well, but will come up when you need them to. They come in tons of styles and colors. My sister has them in her kitchen...Hers actually are made to look like tile...Fairly convincing.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Yup. Not the best idea for a long term investment, but it will be alot easier to clean.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

You also if you base is well enough might want to do some serious looking around.I was about two years ago and came on a local store who had over bought crematic tile I got it for about 60 cent a tile and belive it or not it was the tile we were looking at just a few weeks earlier so I bought up 50 boxes Oh what fun


----------



## SkeeterN (Jun 13, 2008)

We redid our dining room, kitchen and laundry room in Novalis Vinyl Plank Flooring and can tell you that we are in love with this stuff. It is approximately $1 a piece. But it is very much less expensive than other laminate floors. What we love about this is it is so easy to repair. For example: We put the floor in and then had carpet installed in the livingroom. The installers somehow ended up messing a tile up as it was chipped. My husband just took up that piece and replaced it. That is all there was too it. This is peal and stick and as long as you do your prep work by making sure the floor is flat, clean and free of debris, then you paint a floor primer for tile on the floor it goes down so easy. My husband and I did this whole area in about 3 days by ourselves and we are not professionals. We have no desire to ever go to a more expensive laminate flooring. Although these tiles pull up very easy should you wish to replace it. It is very beautiful. Also some laminates are very slippery when wet this one is not.

We had a leak recently from our refrigerator where the ice maker hose had a hole in it. The flooring did not lift or damage in any way. 


















The mark on the floor is a shine spot not a blemish


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

^ wow that looks pretty good!


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

The novalis is peel and stick style floor.
I purchased it a few years ago when I worked for Lowes.
I only did it as we were in rush to get the house refinanced before the holidays set in.
Konecto was not yet available on the market or I would have used it.

To make long story short, it looked great! 
But with 3 months it started shrinking, by the time summer set in the wearlayer was discoloring and the gaps became unbearable for my wife to deal with. I removed it and installed Ceramic tile.


----------



## SkeeterN (Jun 13, 2008)

26yrsinflooring said:


> The novalis is peel and stick style floor.
> I purchased it a few years ago when I worked for Lowes.
> I only did it as we were in rush to get the house refinanced before the holidays set in.
> Konecto was not yet available on the market or I would have used it.
> ...


Really? We have had this down now for 6 months and it shows no issues as shrinking. In fact it still looks amazing. I love this stuff.


----------



## detroitMi (Oct 18, 2008)

I would go for vinyl,that would be the cheapest


----------



## SkeeterN (Jun 13, 2008)

I have 3 dogs and watch children for a living. It is used HARD. Not scuffs, blemishes or anything. 

Our refrigerator even leaked and we thought for sure we would have damage to the floor. Not one tile lifted at all. The floor is fantastic. It isn't slippery when wet, quiet when you walk on it too.

I just love this floor. Can you tell :wink:


----------

